# It's the little things I love...



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

We have now had Boston for almost 10 weeks and being our first puppy, I've been surprised and how much I love the little things about him that I didn't really expect, like...

- When I am preparing his food in his bowl on the kitchen bench, he likes to remind me that he is waiting patiently by laying down right next to me and putting his paws on my feet

- When he is about to go to sleep, he gives one last almighty sigh (reminds me of the muscle jump feeling us humans sometimes do!)

- He has only barked three times since we've had him and each time he did it, he freaked himself out thinking there was another dog in the room (and his bark was this very low, deep, gruff...it was adorable!)

- When he is brushed in the evening, he loves it but doesn't like to admit it. First its like 'oh if you insist I will just sit here and ignore you' and by the end of it he is like 'you missed a bit on my tummy, to the left...no a bit further to the right...gee get it right mum'

- He has the most gorgeous long curled eyelashes and amber coloured eyes I have ever seen. Any woman would be jealous to have them!

- When he walks, he gets this real strut going, hips swaying, head up high, legs prancing, coat jiggling up and down...I think he might be the puppy equivalent of John Travolta from Sat Night Fever...definitely he thinks he is Mr Cool!

And to finish off, here is the cheeky monkey this morning playing with his grooming brush (which he knows he is not supposed to play with). It was so cute I manage to record a little of it.

What are the little things that your poos do that put a smile on your face?


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah this is a lovely thread.

The little things I love about Nacho are:

- First thing in the morning when he has slept downstairs (when I haven't been naughty and let him sleep with me) he greets me by literally jumping with four feet in the air around in a circle like a rabbit to greet me.

- When i give him an ear scratch he sticks his tongue out over and over again like a snake (what I think are the equivalent of air kisses)

- When lying on the sofa he'll jump up and it doesn't matter what position i'm in he will find a way so that his head nestles into my neck and he falls asleep and i can feel his little soft breaths on my neck

- Walking on his hind legs (literally like a human). When counting,the record has been 20 seconds balanced on his hind legs in search of food above him on the worktops. With his blue, soft cone on he looks like a very cute circus dog

- Hiding under my duvet unsuccessfully as his tail is normally always sticking out the end. 

Gosh I could go on forever! I think i love how loving he is the most. He is just so cuddley!


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh Nacho is just adorable! Little puppy breaths whilst snuggling on the sofa...I'm jealous!! Thanks for sharing Susie


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I love how no matter how short a time I've been gone (less than a minute even!) Izzy greets me like I've been gone forever
I love how she knows by what shoes and coat I put on whether we're off for walkies, and sits watcbing me in her basket if it's the "wrong"ones
I love how happy she is chasing through the woods and watching her lamb leaping in the long grass and how she never lets me be out of her sight for more than a few seconds before she comes charging back to me
I love the way she gazes up at me when walking to heel
I love how she smells after her bath, and how soft her coat is
I love that she lets me swaddle her and sing her lullabyes after her bath.... 
........ But most of all I love how she just loves me unconditionally
:ilmc:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Bumping this thread up - let's get sentimental, it's Christmas


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

sometimes when we think of our pops and why we love them .... it tugs on the heart strings ..... also brings happy years to my eyes xx 
marzy 

ps I love it when they walk on back legs like a little toddler xxx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

It is the happy face first thing in the morning when we all get up. He looks so genuinely delighted to see us and it just brings a smile to everyone's face whatever mood they may have woken up in. There are more but that's the one that happens every day without fail  and makes us all feel so good.


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

What a lovely thread. I love...

The greeting I get when I come home from work, and the little faces in the window waiting for me

Blowing raspberries on little soft tummies

The way they really listen when I talk to them

Teaching them something new and seeing the excitement when they suddenly get it.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

When we're out for a walk I love the way they bound across the field and bypass everyone else to come to me with a .....did I do good mum, did I do good? kinda way.

I love the way that halfway through a training agility course Yum-Yum gives me a quick glance then tucks his bum underneath him and scoots round in circles at top speed.....just because its fun.

I love the way they snuggle up and air lick my face ... as they know full contact isn't allowed.

I LOVE the way they seek out my eye contact, waiting for our next move....that makes me melt.

Love this thread.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

lovely heart warming post .. got nothing to add except ..... I WANT A POO TO LOVE  wish the winter would "do one" so the spring hurrys up ! (as im on JD'S spring waiting list )


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

This thread is making my eyes leak! And I haven't even got a puppy yet!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Aaaww! How lovely, I could ditto so many things that have been said! 

In addition to these... 

I love the way that Daisy knows she has to stop jumping and sits to have a fuss. If I don't respond fast enough she 'talks' to me! She kind of says 'ooorooororow' if you know what I mean! It is so sweet and I have to fuss her! I also love when she does this that she is sitting but her whole body is still wiggling and her tail waggling as it is such an effort! 

I love that she looks at me with such trusting eyes and I feel like I will never let her down.

I love that she puts up with the children in such a calm and patient way.

I love watching her run. Her first off lead run since her season was fabulous. She looked at me as if to say 'thanks!' and then tore off at such a pace...but thankfully came back! She just looked so happy! 

I love it when she hides her face to avoid having a fringe cut!

I love it when she jumps up onto the sofa for a cuddle every evening.

I just love her because she is her!


----------



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I love this post!

I love sleeping in with Lucy. She cuddles up to my neck, and wakes up every so often to yawn/stretch, lick my face, then falls back asleep, perfectly content 

I love taking her to the park, and watching her sprint back to me when I call her name, ears flopping up and down, and a huge smile on her face. 

I love the way she looks up at me, like she just wants to do anything to please me 

I love that she is such a cuddle bug and takes advantage of any opportunity to sit in my lap! If I throw her a toy, she will get it and run back and leap up into my lap! 

I could go on and on.. I love my little girl!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Love this thread!!

I love the way Betty squeaks with excitement when i come home.

I love her mad 5 mins on my bed in the morning when she hides under the duvet, rolls on her back etc.

This may sound weird but i love her smell. She doesn't smell bad but i swear i could recognise her on her smell alone and when she is at my parents, as she is now, i miss the warm smell of her in my room at night, its just so reassuring!!

To be honest I often say "the thing i love about her is....." so i don't really think it's one thing, it's the whole package.

x

PS the one thing i will say i love about having Betty is the changes she has brought to my life firstly the things like having to go out when i don't feel like it, secondly the lovely people i have met either through here or just out and about who see Betty and talk to me and have become friends (you never feel alone with a dog) but thirdly is just the love a dog inspires.


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

I love this thread. Proper little feel good thread! 

Can't wait for the Spring 2012 JD litters so I can revive this thread and make my own additions. 
:jumping:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

the little things I love about my cockapoos ....

Honey .. 
- her cute look when she tries to kiss you (naughty Honey) 
- her coat and smell after a pet head bath time 
- the way she snuggles is close for a cuddle 
- she stands on her back legs and rests her back on your legs so she is facing outwards 

Picnic...
- she is aways under our feet 
- she enjoys a leg scatch
- lots of cuddles 
- her ability to down a pigs ear at high speed
- the way she responds so well to us 

You cant beat a cockapoo to make you happy


----------



## Oddson (Jun 17, 2011)

I just love the way every one who meets her thinks she's so special. Thought it was just me who saw the happiness she spreads with her wagging tail and zest for life. Its nice to come home. Merry Christmas X


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

I love the little "purring noises" Gaia makes when she greets us in the morning or when we come home
I love the sight of her ears flapping as she races back to me
I love the way she settles in her cage when told "Bed time" and sleeps until morning
I love hearing my husband singing to her in the morning, while I'm still in bed
I love that no matter how asleep she seems if I leave the room, she follows
I love how she learns so easily ............... wow I could go on and on ...............


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Aww, this is such a lovely thread and I've had a little cry 

I love the way that Obi....

- Lamp leaps in the long grass
- Brings a toy a plonks it on the sofa and just sits waiting for me to play tug
- Greets us in the morning with a little whimper and bum/tail wagging so hard
- Almost falls over lifting his leg so high, trying to mark his territory...lol
- Waits for the ball to be thrown like a statue often with one leg lifted and tail pointing

and mostly...that he is still here....I love him so much.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I love it when other dog owners say how beautiful they are.
I love the fact they can tell the time, Poppy when it's time to get up, Rosie when it's time for tea.
I love the way they gently greet an old dog.
I love to watch them running free, and don't care how wet or muddy they get, they are just having fun.
In fact I just love my dogs.


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

This is the most fabulous thread.

I love how Stanley comes tearing up the stairs to see me first thing in the morning, dives on the bed and play bites my feet.

I love how he sits on my feet at the sink in the kitchen when I'm cooking and cleaning up

How he paws to get in my morning shower 

How he leans over the side of the bath and copies me stirring in the cold water to a hot bath

How he looks me right in the eye all through the day

How he brings a smile to my father in law who has lost a lot of his sight and can be a bit depressed

How my Dad who has recovered from facial cancer looks forward to seeing him and always asks how he is

How he makes me laugh and play no matter how bad a day I've had

And most of all how much joy and love for life you can fit into a knee high gorgeous fluffy scruffy dig


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

julieash said:


> lovely heart warming post .. got nothing to add except ..... I WANT A POO TO LOVE  wish the winter would "do one" so the spring hurrys up ! (as im on JD'S spring waiting list )





Blaablaa said:


> This thread is making my eyes leak! And I haven't even got a puppy yet!


I'm feeling you ladies... I am so darn impatient and this thread (whilst being soooooo nice and uplifting to read) has made me feel like my life won't be complete until I have a little 'Poo...!

Turi x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

This is a lovely thread and I echo alot of what has already been said.

I love that Max is so good with the kids, especially Oscar (just turned 1). He lets O climb on him, pull his fur, and take his toys away and doesn't react at all - unless he is asleep and then he lets out a moan and moves away to go back to sleep!

I love that he will now stay in his crate for short periods of time, when we are all in the room with him, and not whine and try to get out anymore. He needed that nap after the walk today!

I love how excited he gets when the lead and/or equafleece comes out, he has THE waggliest bum ever!

I love how he thinks the doorbell ringing means someone has come to see him!

I love (like Ali and Izzy), how even if I have only disappeared from view for 2 seconds, he greets me like I have been gone for hours. And also, if I have been gone for hours, he doesn't hold a grudge, he's just happy to have me back 

I absolutely LOVE drying him after his bath, and the snuggles and brushing, and bonding time it brings.

I love how much he loves to play ball, and that he will now (mostly) bring it back.

I love walking him and the excuse it gives me to get out the house, get some exercise and some *me* time without the kids.

I love taking him to the beach, so looking forward to better weather!

I love that he will now look out the window when I leave the house to see where I am going, so I see his face saying "goodbye, hurry back!"

I love how much he loves bones and his stag bars.

I love his paws, and his cute face.

I love that he comes to me for reassurance when he is scared or nervous.

I love that he will now go out into the garden to do his business, all by himself!

I also love that he sleeps through every night in his crate, and never makes a sound, even when Oscar or the kids are crying/moving about in the night. Sleep is precious to me at the moment as Oscar is teething and has been for a while!

Most of all, I love that he is MY dog. I never thought I would ever be able to own a dog due to my allergies, but since the initial scare when I realised it was the wee and remover spray on the rug affecting me and not him, I have been absolutely fine!! And that it the best thing ever!


However, I do not love that he is insisting on trying to eat the rug we have recently brought back into the house (after a thorough shampoo I might add!), but at least he hasn't weed on it again so far...!

xx


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

great thread !! 
I love the way Kirby likes to sleep with his nose tucked under a pillow
I love the way he sits to get his paws dried after being out in the wet (he doesn't like wet paws)
I love the way he thinks that every thing he does deserves a treat
I love the way people faces light up when they see him
I love his paws resting on my feet at night
and I love the way he loves me


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I love the way Pushca taps me with her lovely big fat paw if I stop tickling her
Her complete delight to see me in the morning by bounding onto the bed and snuffling into my neck
Her bouncy jiggly when in the woods and her runs back to me to check I'm okay
Her beautiful eyes which look at me with so much love
And I love snuggling into her fur and singing to her and I could go on...what a lovely thread for a lovely dog


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

At the moment I love the thought that this year I will actually have a dog to write 'I Love...' about, after wanting a dog since I was about 5 and this year i'll be 50!!! - OMG that is the first time i've written that down and it sounds really scary (the age not the getting a dog!)


----------



## lizzysmudge (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh I love this thread.......aren't cockapoos just the loveliest dogs!? I love my little smudge, because she is just always sooooo happy to see me, be it a minute parted or hours! How even with the exuberance of puppyhood, she tries desperately to do the commands correctly.......and if in doubt, try all of them!! Then sit and look cute with tilted head for a treat. The way she runs behind my legs if a tractor or noisy lorry goes past on our walks, I like the fact she trusts me to protect her. Those loving eyes, joyous nature an if I stand still, she is right by me (usually across my feet!). Her unconditional companionship and love.........I love my cockapoo


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

I love this thread also, I love my Griff as he gets me out the house everyday which I have not done for a long time. The way he looks at me when he wants something which I seem to know exactly what it is he wants. The cuddles, so fluffy and genuine. The look of trust in his eyes it wonderful. The prancing about with something he is not allowed lol. Mostly thought the absolute unconditional trust and love he has for me is priceless .


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly may tear around like a mad things sometimes and get utterly covered in muck or mud, but there are moments when you feel like a proud parent! My favourite so far was two days ago. We met our neighbour and his elderly labrador in the playing field. Polly thinks the lab is wonderful! He stands there and lets her enthusiastically run around him! He was slowly fetching a ball every so often, but when the neighbour threw it again he presumably didn't want to walk that far this time! Polly watched, then ran to the ball, picked it up, ran in a circle and then dropped it right in front of the lab and stood looking at him! It was SOOOO sweet!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

What a beautiful thread! It almost brought tears to my eyes reading about all of the love between these animals and their owners. 

As I get ready to type out some of the many things that I love about my Scarlett, she climbs up beside me and gets ready to do some typing herself - incase I forget something  

I love how people constantly come up to us and say how beautiful she is
I love how quickly she learns
I love when she shows me that she has learned something new
I love how she always sits nicely after being outside, to wait for her paws to be dried and to get her treat
I love how snuggly she is! 
I love how she is like my little shadow and loves being with me
I love that she knows when I need to sleep (I work shift work so I sleep some strange hours) and she will curl up beside me and let me sleep
I love when we have little naps on the couch together
I love the little puppy noises that she makes (breathing and so on)

I could really go on and on, but I just love her! She has brought such joy and life to our home!


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

DB1 said:


> At the moment I love the thought that this year I will actually have a dog to write 'I Love...' about, after wanting a dog since I was about 5 and this year i'll be 50!!! - OMG that is the first time i've written that down and it sounds really scary (the age not the getting a dog!)


Well Dawn, after may years of saying "I'm not really a dog person", something made me switch! (There is a story attached to this.) 
I bought Alfie for myself as a 60th birthday present and it feels so right. Early days yet, and it has its difficulties in the puppy stages as everyone on here will tell you (maybe my maturity has taught me that the 'mistakes' are my fault rather than his), but so far, mistakes aside, he is an absolute delight. So to carry on the thread on just day 4 of being a cockapoo mum...
I love how beautiful he is. I love how he can go from hyper-playful to totally chilled in a flash - and vice versa. I just love the way he always makes eye contact, always looks for me, always loves to see me, however upset he was at being left alone for two minutes, an hour, or overnight, and always wags his little tail, always.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

DB1 said:


> At the moment I love the thought that this year I will actually have a dog to write 'I Love...' about, after wanting a dog since I was about 5 and this year i'll be 50!!! - OMG that is the first time i've written that down and it sounds really scary (the age not the getting a dog!)


Don't worry Dawn.... all the best people are 50 this year  Welcome to the club  x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Love this thread  x

I love the way Beau brought happiness after losing both our Cavvie and Cat on the same day a few weeks before getting her in April.

I love that she is happy to see me whatever I look or feel like.

I love that she loves to be cuddled whatever time of day or night.

I love that when I say "shall we go and get Madeleine from 6th Form" she bounds to the door where her lead is and is excited the whole way there in the car as she knows she will see her.

I love how she makes Madeleine smile every day with her antics and how she is a real life teddy bear.

I love how ALL our friends love her.

I love the way she LOVES everyone and everything.

I love that EVERYONE and everything love her too.

I love that she is happy to play or rest depending on how we feel.

I love that she loves the beach and can spend hours running around with us.

I love that she drags herself along the sofa just to have a cuddle.

I love that she is constantly happy and willing to please.

I love that she has been a constant source of comfort when I lost my Mum and Madeleine lost her Nanny last September.

The list is endless as I just LOVE BEAU X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Barbara - I've always been a dog person but unfortunately when young my parents weren't, then when left home had job with long hours so never poss, then married had child and husband decided that was enough to cope with! but finally this year he decided to give in to me!! so I hope there will be lots of 'the little things I love' for both of us or I think i'll be hearing "well it was you who wanted the b***** thing" rather a lot!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh and Barbara I love that you eventually decided to share your life with a little thing to love!


----------



## ilovemypooch57 (Feb 20, 2012)

I love this thread.

I love how Bailey's ears are flipped over ever morning when I get her (never fails)
I love how she sleeps in her bed with all four legs sticking up in the air.
I love how she greets me after work.
I love her face
I love her personality.


----------

